# is my bearded dragon sleeping too much?



## sofi (Dec 29, 2009)

Hello,
My beardie is about 7 months old now and he seems totaly healthy. The only problem is that we have noticed him sleeping a lot more than usual. He goes to bed early, sleeps throughout the night and wakes up late, he also has naps during the day. He started sleeping so much a couple of weeks ago. His diet or his surroundings haven't been changed. 
Just wondering if anyone had any advice.
Cheers 
X


----------



## Geckogirl_88 (Apr 24, 2009)

sounds like he's just slowing down a bit for winter.
While his set-up hasn't changed, the ambient temperature of ur house will have dropped and he'll sense this. A couple of my leos are the same.

If you really want to put your mind at ease then u can always get him checked out by a vet, but otherwise, he's probs just sleepy lol
xx


----------



## gemmab32 (Jan 10, 2010)

sofi said:


> Hello,
> My beardie is about 7 months old now and he seems totaly healthy. The only problem is that we have noticed him sleeping a lot more than usual. He goes to bed early, sleeps throughout the night and wakes up late, he also has naps during the day. He started sleeping so much a couple of weeks ago. His diet or his surroundings haven't been changed.
> Just wondering if anyone had any advice.
> Cheers
> X


 if he is still eating and pooing i would not worry mine is sleeping abit more it must be the colder weather x


----------



## Fcukangel (Oct 26, 2008)

Mr dragon has done this both last winter and this winter!


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

As they get older they do appear to snooze a bit more and specially during the winter months.


----------



## Emmy1 (Jul 13, 2009)

They can feel the change in temperatures a lot more accutely than us humans, and will regulate their energy usage according to the temperature. I wouldn't freak out and start changing temps if I were you, as he's doing what is natural to him. 

Just to be on the safe side (we bang on about this alot but it's important), what UVB bulb are you using? If it's a compact then it could be that the directional light is starting to effect your lizard's eyes. A bit like when we see a sudden flash of light and we get colour imprinted on our vision. It's costly, but change to a UVB strip bulb instead, it's not a harsh light and it directs UV all over the viv, rather than in a section of it.

If it's not the lights, the he should perk up soon once the weather shifts


----------



## Fcukangel (Oct 26, 2008)

I've been on a strip since i got her


----------



## Emmy1 (Jul 13, 2009)

The lights are nothing to worry about then


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

Sounds like signs of brumation, or just generally being more lethargic with the winter weather.

Our girl is 10 months, she's gone down, very sleepy, not moving around as much. I have left her to it, she is bright when I speak to her and get her out her Viv, she isnt eating much at all and has lost a minor amount of weight.

Just keep an eye out, providing your husbandry is fine then I would suggest its the weather : victory:.

Roll on the Summer eh !!


----------



## Emmy1 (Jul 13, 2009)

I'd say! Can't wait to hit the beach this year! :lol2:
There is an article on brumation in this section, it's a sticky at the top. I's really informative so if you have any qualms still, have a quick skim through it.


----------



## sofi (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your help, you've put my mind at ease!

Sofi x


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Probably is just winter slowing down but she is too young for a full brumation. Weigh her weekly to make sure she isn't losing weight. How old is your uvb - most of them need changing about every 6 months.


----------



## cameroncara (Dec 6, 2010)

Hiya, my bearded dragon today has had me concerned he is about 6 mths old and has not eaten did not even want his crickets, he looks very sleepy but other than that looks healthy and was very alert when I took him out for a while. has pooped today. will try not to worry about him after eading these comments.


----------

